# Need suggestions with Samsung Series 5 SmartTV



## bloodlife (Jul 3, 2015)

The TV is 1year 10 months old Samsung Series 5 (so called smart tv) 42inch and it was bought at 59K.. yeah! 59K in total. A week ago the problem started, After switching ON for 5-6 mins it works fine then the picture fades away..a dead blank screen but can hear the sound of video playing. 

Requested samsung customer care to send a technician to have a look at it. Now this fellow says, the Panel is gone it should be replaced and it'll cost you 18K plus 14%tax which amounts to nearly 20K for the repair.

I feel like i've been mugged.. 59k for TV works fine for a year or so.. then gone.!!?

Is it same with other LED TV's or is something wrong with Samsung's product!!?

and Samsung doesn't provide AMC(a maintenance contract) for TV's..


----------



## Minion (Jul 4, 2015)

Bad luck buddy.
This is why i don't recommended people to buy expensive Tvs Lg,Samsung and Sony only provides 1 yr warranty even if you buy a tv for 3lakhs.I will not suggest to get it repaired because there is no guarantee that after repairing it will last long. add 10k more and get 30k 40 inch led tv for Philips.


----------

